
Free Dynamic DNS Service - plan8studios
https://ns3.me/
======
ZnZirconium
Hi, hi. I might want a domain for an iodine server and iodine works best with
really short domain names. How long would the shortest possible domain name
be? Would it be like x.ns3.me ?

